# My first... Attempt.... At drawing TP link.



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 24, 2013)

So I attempted to draw twilight princess link from memory cause we had nothing to do in class a couple days back. I know it's pretty bad, but please keep in mind that it was from memory and my first attempt at drawing tp link.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 24, 2013)

I like it, may not look exactly like TP Link, but it is still a good Link.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 24, 2013)

From memory?
This is pretty good


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 24, 2013)

You might want to rotate right 90 degrees.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 24, 2013)

Hmm... It shows that its upright on my computer...?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Feb 24, 2013)

I've rotated it by 90 degrees for you: http://i.imgur.com/QhHzDgH.jpg
It was horizontal for us before, so Link wasn't standing upward.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 24, 2013)

he looks happy


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 24, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> he looks happy


Yeah. All of the pics of him in TP seem to make him look angry or sad or sumthin like that so I figured I would try drawing him smiling and happy. Also: I lied about doing it from memory. I forgot that at the time I was looking at a picture of him in Nintendo Power. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 25, 2013)

That came from memory? That's incredible.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh i get it, hes wearing the iron boots and is magnetized to the wall.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Mar 8, 2013)

Sagat said:


> That came from memory? That's incredible.


Unfortunately, only partially. I drew this when I had some free time in class. There was a picture of him in a magazine or sumthin so I may have copied that partially. But the face I remembered from some concept art I saw.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 8, 2013)

Memory or not that's still a decent drawing. A quick look and it's easily identifiable as Link.


----------



## The Milkman (Mar 23, 2013)

Neat! Its not bad at all to be honest. The only thing that looks bad about it is his belts. They look painted on to his tunic rather then on top of it, but for a class sketch its not bad  Ive done much worse in my endless math classes.


----------



## Fant (Mar 23, 2013)

Eeep, that's so cute ^^ well done


----------



## Yumi (Mar 25, 2013)

Very nice 
It has a softer-less dark tone. 

On a real note here, it looks way better than Skward Sword Link. 
Lol.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 25, 2013)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Hmm... It shows that its upright on my computer...?


 





I'm sorry what were you saying?


----------

